
Add-ons Update - _jomo
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2015/09/23/add-ons-update-71/
======
toggle
\- Most updates are being reviewed within 7 weeks.

\- Most preliminary reviews are being reviewed within 10 weeks.

I know people have complained about the long approval processes for Firefox
addons, but I had no idea it was so absurd.

